# Blue eyed plec is this true



## Ruby Rue (Mar 21, 2008)

Why are Blue-eyed plecs so uncommon? | Features | Practical Fishkeeping

Are these fish really this rare and is there a definate way of identification, I thought my plec had catarax due to discoloured eyes. Any one else got photos or have one?


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

when i first started fishkeeping my Dad was looking for one of these but to no avail 

i believe they are referring to Panaque suttoni so pretty easy to identify:


----------



## simonas (Apr 12, 2008)

I had one about 12 yrs ago cost me 12 quid and I sold it for not much more when I went to Uni. They'er about £600 now whenever you see them advertised


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

simonas said:


> I had one about 12 yrs ago cost me 12 quid and I sold it for not much more when I went to Uni. They'er about £600 now whenever you see them advertised



yip had one around 18 years ago and as you said...cost pennies compared to now.


----------



## Luca Brasi (Feb 7, 2010)

Yep, I remember when they were affordable to the average Joe. 

Get ready to see similar things happen over the next 10 to 15 years with L numbers. When Brazil has it's new hydro electric dam built many species will start to dissapear from the hobby.


----------



## dragonsnake (Jan 17, 2010)

The nearest i will get to a "blue eye" my fella clyde the common


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

dragonsnake said:


> The nearest i will get to a "blue eye" my fella clyde the common
> 
> image


Ahhh he is lovely :flrt:


----------



## dragonsnake (Jan 17, 2010)

xvickyx said:


> Ahhh he is lovely :flrt:


He says thank you : victory:

now look out blondie i'm coming in to land


----------



## cookie monster (Aug 15, 2010)

like ur set up wat u got in it ?


----------



## dragonsnake (Jan 17, 2010)

*set up*

hi weve got 
5xoscars
1x snakehead
1x fire eel
2x common plecs
1x bacu catfish
1x yellow catfish
1x royal panque
1x lima shovelnose 
1x fat shubunkin
2x gibbiceps
and finally 1 L num plec that is a total mystery
but thats just our 800 ltr tank.
we also have another 1100 ltrs in 4 tanks lol:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## cookie monster (Aug 15, 2010)

dragonsnake said:


> hi weve got
> 5xoscars
> 1x snakehead
> 1x fire eel
> ...


 not much then lol  :lol2:


----------



## simonas (Apr 12, 2008)

cookie monster said:


> not much then lol  :lol2:


crikey!!!:gasp:

I hope you have decent filtration the bioload from all those fish must be huge!!


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Pretty sure that filtration isn't a problem - someone loves their monster fish haha


----------



## simonas (Apr 12, 2008)

brittone05 said:


> Pretty sure that filtration isn't a problem - someone loves their monster fish haha


who are the fakes in Moreton? lol


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

lmao - know a fair few hun having lived there once! Where in moreton are you by chance


----------



## simonas (Apr 12, 2008)

brittone05 said:


> lmao - know a fair few hun having lived there once! Where in moreton are you by chance


just off Borrowdale RD


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

dragonsnake said:


> hi weve got
> 5xoscars
> 1x snakehead
> 1x fire eel
> ...




You forgot the Jack Dempsey in the back, behind the pleco.


----------



## dragonsnake (Jan 17, 2010)

Victor Creed said:


> You forgot the Jack Dempsey in the back, behind the pleco.


thats a old pic,they now all live in a much bigger tank and "jim the JD" passed away about 8 months ago  he was a old man who was given to me quite a while back 

1 x FX5 and 1 X tetratec EX 1200 and the water is spot on (also plenty of airation and 1 x powerhead to create upper water movement to give good gaseous exchange)


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

dragonsnake said:


> thats a old pic,they now all live in a much bigger tank and "jim the JD" passed away about 8 months ago  SHE was a old WOMAN who was given to me quite a while back
> 
> 1 x FX5 and 1 X tetratec EX 1200 and the water is spot on (also plenty of airation and 1 x powerhead to create upper water movement to give good gaseous exchange)


FIXED.

I'm very sorry to hear that...Jack Dempseys are among my favorites. That one appeared to be very large for a female.


----------

